# De Ronde van Oeste Portlandia



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

is it happening this year?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It happens pretty much every year...but isn't organized. Do a search for it and you will find the day/time that a "Group of Friends" will be getting together to do the ride....Usually several hundred friends 

Here is a link for you: http://www.rondepdx.com/


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

tnx for the link, that was super helpful. do they re-paint the lion markings each year?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

thumbprinter said:


> tnx for the link, that was super helpful. do they re-paint the lion markings each year?


I'm not sure...however, with the number of people that come out for the ride and the people sitting on their chairs watching the riders suffer on the climbs...the route shouldn't be too hard to follow


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i'll be there...


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

*April 17th is the word on the street*

April 17th is the word on the street.:thumbsup:


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

is what happening this year? the ronde never happens, it is not an organized ride. 
now if you happen to be at NW 33rd around the 17th of April there may be other people there to ride around the west hills with, there may not.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

I will not be there either!

And I hope it rains or snows just to remind me why I didn't do it.


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

If this were to really happen, where would it start?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I think this was the first ride where my upper body hurt worse than my lower body at the end....but I finished 

I struggled up Brinwood and College because my right cleat kept popping out when I was in the saddle so the only way I could ride them was standing the whole way which wasn't happening.

In the end 47.6 or so miles ridden, many thousands of feet climbed...total time 3:30:46, which wasn't too bad for a 190+ pounder who got lost a few times.


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

*thanks!*

Finished my first 'Ronde' today - it feels great to have accomplished such a feat. I wanted to thank the volunteers who painted the lions that guided me to CC. Also, a huge thanks to all those kids who cheered us on and opened up their lemonade stands - wouldn't have made it w/o you!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i survived also! had a great time, the weather was perfect, lot of friendly encouraging folks along the way. i also got a little lost and ended up doing a decent chunk of the route twice (english street - ugh). only had to stop once on brynwood an college, an improvement from other times i've done them...


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Ya I had to roll into driveways on brynwood but never 'got off' the bike so to speak...that's a brutal climb for sure...next year i'll definitely have a 25.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, good on you guys for finishing! I am going to have to try and be in good enough shape next year to try it... I wasn't as dedicated on my rollers this winter as I should have been  so I'm still getting my fall fitness level back. It's coming along though!

Anyone have a link Garmin file online they'd like to share? I'd love to see some climbing numbers and hill grades.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> Wow, good on you guys for finishing! I am going to have to try and be in good enough shape next year to try it... I wasn't as dedicated on my rollers this winter as I should have been  so I'm still getting my fall fitness level back. It's coming along though!
> 
> Anyone have a link Garmin file online they'd like to share? I'd love to see some climbing numbers and hill grades.



I have power numbers from my powertap, but no elevation profiles...Though I've seen everything from 4700 to 7700 feet of climbing over the route. The most "Official" number I've seen is 5400 feet of climbing in 47.65 miles.

I know Brynwood averages around 23% and tops out around 30% near the top of the climb and College is pretty close. Those were the only really steep climbs on the route, the rest probably didn't go over 15% or so.

It's a tough route, but totally doable if you take your time, have moderate/good fitness and have the right gearing. Most people take 4+ hours to finish the route and the fastest guys finish around 3 hours or so.

BTW...You can do the route anytime you want, if you want the challenge of doing it. Just start at 31st and Interstate, head down HWY 30 to Saltzman road, climb that to Skyline, take a left and follow the Lions painted on the road.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

it probably took me a little over 4 and a half hours to do the route, not including time to and from home. 'moderate/good fitness' should include some training on hills for sure - roller time alone probably won't cut it. brynwood and college are the only climbs where you absolutely have to go hard just to get to the top. all the rest are pretty doable at a sluggish but determined pace. the last 10 miles or so are pure willpower (at least for me)...


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> Though I've seen everything from 4700 to 7700 feet of climbing over the route.


I'm amazed at that different, really. The map from the ride page said around 4,700' if I remember correctly, but I've also heard people staying 7,000'+... that is quite a bit of variation between measurements!



Wookiebiker said:


> BTW...You can do the route anytime you want, if you want the challenge of doing it. Just start at 31st and Interstate, head down HWY 30 to Saltzman road, climb that to Skyline, take a left and follow the Lions painted on the road.


Yeah when I was living on the westside over the winter I saw those painted on the ground on some of my routes. I'll have to give it a go later this year, even if it's on my own. Though it would be more fun with 400 friends.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

there was a guy taking pics towards the top of college st - anyone know who he is and if so does he have an online presence? i tried to smile...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

thumbprinter said:


> there was a guy taking pics towards the top of college st - anyone know who he is and if so does he have an online presence? i tried to smile...


Try this site: http://www.dmroth.com/ronde_11/ronde11.html


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*He found me...*

This is about as much fun as it looks like. I need to get faster!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Argentius said:


> This is about as much fun as it looks like. I need to get faster!


There is one of me at the top of College St. but I have a smile on my face, so that doesn't work well...However, here is me at the end of the ride, tired but feeling like I accomplished something that Sunday 

I need to get faster also


----------

